# Timex Electric



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

I get this litle timex electric.



















The watch is gold plated and back setting.

It looks great, just some dirty on the dial, but unfourtunatelly I put in a new battery (AG-13 type) and it doesn't runs.

I would be grateful if I can get any information about the watch, specially the way to dissasembly the watch, I don't know how take off the crown.

It came with a golden "elasto fixo" strap that I don't like, so if anyone wants it please let me know.

Thanks a lot

Fer

(I apologize for my bad english  )


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Fer,

Check the electrical contacts in the battery housing for oxidisation, sometimes cleaning with a fibreglass pencil will help.

Did you give the watch a gentle shake after you fitted the battery, Timex electrics need a little help to get going.

Many of these watches are disassembled through the front so you may have to remove the crystal to gain access to the movement. The stem is likely to be split if that's the case.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, try to give it a gentle shake after the battery is installed. These Timex Back-Sets were made in Germany, and it appears you have the European model meant for the German market. It looks to be a very early model, possibly a 1962-63. The movement was developed by Laco in Germany ( which Timex bought ) and it's either a 7, 11 or 12 jewels movement. They open through the crystal ( you have to remove the crystal with a crystal-lift ), and the stem remains in the case when the dial/movement is taken out. Like Stan says you could try to clean the battery contact and see if that helps. Also, if you remove the movement you could try some Electrocleaner ( the type that dries up quickly ) - spray the movement with a small amount. Be sure to turn the dial up afterwards to ensure that the spray don't migrate through and onto the dial. Hope this helps, and let us know how it turns out


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your answers, I'll try your advices

I hope they work, It's a nice watch, I like that "ray" second hand

Thanks again









Fer


----------

